# Light Rail arrives on the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Phoenix is building and testing their light rail system, the powers on the PCSRR were pressured into developing a similar system from Prescott Canyon Village to the mining company. 

The committee was challenged to find suitable rail and vehicles. After scrounging in a friend's O scale extras box, some code 100 nickel silver O scale track was found, an old Aristo Craft reversing unit was wired to a Tech II HO power supply and a motor block from a Rivarossi diesel switcher was modified to the new "vehicle". 










The new Valley Rail cars are very modern, computer designed, extremely safety concious vehicles. 










The PCSRR "vehicle" is a bit different. Some of the safety features and 21st Century design have been omitted. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 










At the mine end of the line. Note the code 100 O Scale NS track compared to 332 LGB Brass. 










Then on a run passing the Poland Junction tower. 










The new vehicle was tested for 8 hours of continuous running the first day and another 8 hours today. It's running very smoothly, without mishap. 

JJ hasn't been around. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif 

The committee is a bit concerned with the UV stability of the ties on the Code 100 NS rail sections. However, a dual (G and O) gauge, code 332 brass rail is being developed if needed.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really neat! I love it.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not see any beverage container holders on the car. 

I am highly aghast!!! 

 

Nice sled, Stan!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Winn..... Playing with styrene has become a great deal of fun...  

Duncan. Good observation. I still have time to add some beverage holders.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cool 

Now is that O scale track close to being 1:29th 3ft narrow gauge track if used?


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
What a great addition to the PCSRR. 
I like it.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, that's what we like to see. Stan playing with styrene! Well done! 
Did you paint the ties befoer laying them down? It's make them last a lot longer! And Krylon makes a UV protection spray as well. 
Chris


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat-O matey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys... 


Marty, if Gn15 is run on HO track, then Gn30 must be on O scale track. That makes the light rail line Gn30... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Chris, I should have painted the ties, but I was in too much of a hurry to get them on the line. Just too impatient. Plus sniffin' all the glue made me more whoozie than "normal". /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute, I like it! Any safety issues can be overcome with seat belts, or making sure that the passengers use EPA approved and certified glue on their britches. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
Terl


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you say "Light Rail" or "Fright Rail"?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Any safety issues can be overcome with seat belts, or making sure that the passengers use EPA approved and certified glue on their britches. 
Terl

Terl, OSHA and EPA approved "All Purpose Household GOOP" is the retraint of the day. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Given to each rider each day as they board. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif 

Stan, Either or both


----------

